# is he ever going to get fur on his tummy?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

so, brom was 12 weeks old on saturday. he is a friggin' cutie! but, his belly is naked. the fur on his chest is very thin and between his hind legs he is still bald. it doesn't help that the fur that is growing in on his chest is tan rather than black so it looks thinner but i can still see skin through the fur. i am worried because it is getting cold now. we usually have our first snow in october although it doesn't stick - normally - now that i have said that we will probably have snow to the roof from october until may! 

it is so strange because he is getting his adult fur on his back, and has been for weeks now. his belly is still not getting any fur! i can't even get a coat for him because they don't usually cover that area. any suggestions??

also, on a happy note! we drove 2 1/2 hours to our home town this weekend for the pups to see the vet and brom was a dream in the car! i had frozen kongs to start in case he was bored. the dogs were interested in the kongs for about 20 minutes and then they both laid down and went to sleep. we didn't even need to stop for a potty break! brom slept the whole way  coming back we didn't have kongs and brom just got in the car and laid down and went to sleep. what a good boy!

he was 18.2 lbs on saturday. he was 11 lbs when he was at the vet last at 8 weeks old. how big do you think he will get??


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

I turned around one day and Ruby had fur on her stomach... She was about 6 months old. It looks weird because her skin there is very dark and the hairs are white.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh no! i hope that brom doesn't have to wait until he is 6 months old! that will be december. brrrrrrr!

that does sound weird  dark skin and white hairs! you should post pictures


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil is almost 2, and he still doesn't have any fur on his belly. He doesn't have an undercoat, though, and his fur is pretty thin. However, most dogs I've met either have very thin fur on their bellies, or no fur at all. I don't think you'll have to worry about getting a jacket that covers that area, if he grows thicker fur everywhere else or he wears a jacket, I'm sure he'll be fine. Also, congrats on the car ride! And I have no idea how big he's going to get, but I'm sure it won't be small, lol!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  

it is funny because i am used to iorek and his furry, furry, tummy! you can't see skin on iorek anywhere!

brom's fur is pretty thick everywhere else so i am sure that he will be warm. i guess i am just paranoid 

thanks about the car ride. i am soooo relieved that it went well. 

i don't know how big he will get either but i am so curious!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kechara only has very thin hair on her tummy and you can easily see and feel her skin when petting her there.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i guess only time will tell what will happen  

i don't know what a gsd's belly looks like. i had a siberian husky growing up and his belly was completely covered in fur. we will have to see... who knows if the dad was pure husky (most likely not!) so i don't know what is in the mix.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Fur on the belly comes in really slow. Nia didn't get any fur around her belly until around 6-7 months old. And she's a Papillon so she's a long coated breed. It grows so darned slow on her belly since she got spayed around 4 months ago, her belly is still bald! Sometimes I wonder if she's EVER going to get fur the same length on her belly compared to her chest. 

I think it just takes a lot of time.

Oh and I heard you double the 3 months old weight? So brom would be around 40 lbs? Hmm I always thought a Husky/GSD mix would be a bit bigger than that. Who knows, my estimate is prob way off =)


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  i hope that nia's fur grows out even very soon! 

i am not sure about doubling the 3 month weight. i have never heard that before. i hope that he is bigger than 40 lbs, but we will have to see! his mom was about 50 lbs, i think. i keep forgetting to ask the vet when we are in.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

You know, I thought it was odd that Ilya doesn't have much hair on his tummy either. I can even see his skin through the thin fur there. He's mostly indoors so I think his fur has acclimated to the temperature he's normally in... even in the winter time.

He loves laying on the cool tile on a hot day. I think the thin layer of fur there helps him cool off quickly.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

that is very good reasoning.  makes sense to me.


----------

